# Mail : comment ne PAS imprimer liste destinataires



## dodobis (24 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour!
Je reçois parfois des mails envoyés à des groupes de 30 ou 50 personnes.
Quand j'imprime ce type de courriels, j'ai droit à 2 pages de destinataires (dont je n'ai pas besoin) avant d'imprimer les 10 lignes de message.
Existe-t-il un moyen de masquer la liste des co-destinataires au moment de l'impression.
C'est trompeur car, à l'écran, cette longue liste ne se voit même pas!

A vous lire pour une astuce ou option éventuelle...


----------



## molgow (27 Décembre 2004)

A défaut d'avoir une véritable solution, tu peux toujours enregistrer ton message sur le disque (menu _Fichier > Enregistrer sous..._). Puis après, tu l'ouvres avec TextEdit, tu vires la longue liste de destinataires, et tu l'imprimes depuis TextEdit.


----------



## julien (27 Décembre 2004)

dans les préférences, sous l'onglet visualisation, le menu déroulant détails des en-têtes te permet de personaliser l'affichage (donc l'impression) de celles-ci.


----------

